# Pflaume - Welche Krankheit/Befall ist das?



## nieselinho (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo an alle,
wir haben seit etwa 10 Jahren einen Pflaumen-Baum im Garten, der seit den letzten 3 Jahren eine gewaltige Menge an Pflaumen hatte. Immer perfekt, sauber und kaum Befall von Insekten.

Dieses Jahr ist es anders: Seitdem Blühten am Bauem waren haben die Blätter allesamt (nur die neu ausgetriebenen) einen dunklen teilweise schwarzen Belag, an dem sich hunderte von Schwebemücken sammeln. 
So langsam gibt es schon frühreife Früchte, an denen ich eben mal schnell 2 oder 3 esse wollte, doch alle hatten um den Kern herum einen großflächigen braunen Belag. Am Fruchtfleisch nur oberflächig, also am Kern bzw. Kontaktstelle zum Fruchtfleisch.

Das Ganze ist nur an den reiferen Früchten, wenn noch der Großteil grünlich ist, ist das Innere ebenso perfekt wie die Jahre zuvor.

Mir geht es primär darum: handelt es sich um die Scharka-Krankheit? Denn die würde auch Pfirisch etc. befallen.
Bilder im Internet sehen nie so aus wie in den Pflaumen bei mir, daher hier zwei Fotos:

  

Was mir eben noch aufgefallen ist, an dem braunen Belag im Kern der Pflaume krabbelt ein 1mm kleines Insekt, gleiche Farbe. 

Ich hoffe jemand weiß etwas mehr als ich darüber und kann mir helfen bzw. sagen, wo genau ich mich hinweden könnte, um genaueres zu erfahren. Schließlich wäre Scharka auch meldepflichtig, richtig?

Viele Grüße
Robin

EDIT: Die braunen Punkte sich kein verfaultes Fruchtfleisch, man kann es wegwischen. Auch am Kern kann ich den Belag wegwischen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pflaume - Welche Krankheit/Befall ist das?*

Hi Robin,

hatten zwar auch jahrzehnte lang Zwetschgenbäume im Garten, aber was sie da alles drauf tummelte kann ich nicht mehr zuordnen (Schrotschußkrankheit und Narrentaschenkrankheit sind das einzige was man sich merken konnte)

Der braune "Belag" um den Kern herum ist der Kot von einer dort drin fressenden Insektenlarve (halt so was ähnliches wie ein "Apfelwurm")

MfG Frank


----------



## zuppinger (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pflaume - Welche Krankheit/Befall ist das?*

Um mal den Bogen zum Teich zu schlagen: Meine Empfehlung ist - verfüttere die Made (wie die Larven im Volksmund immer genannt werden) an die Fische und schmeiß die Pflaumen danach weg :smoki


----------



## lonely (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pflaume - Welche Krankheit/Befall ist das?*

Jo das ist Mardenbefall. Keine Krankheit.


----------

